

LinkedIn Translation: What's in a Name? - abraham
http://engineering.linkedin.com/translations/linkedin-translation-whats-name

======
troels
This started out interesting - I find these kinds of l10n problems quite
fascinating. But the last part of the article kind of baffles me. It's
presented as a hard engineering problem and they solve it with a nasty hack.
Why not just cache the various ways of rendering a name, based on different
cultural customs?

